# Mugs for Last Show



## Mike8850 (Dec 29, 2012)

I was going to post these before my last show but things got a  hectic and I forgot but here goes.


 

All comments, suggestions or questions welcome
Mike


----------



## Monty (Dec 29, 2012)

They look great. I made 2 for my son about a year ago.
Do they sell well for you?


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 29, 2012)

A good looking batch of mugs. Nice work. Do they sell?


----------



## Mike8850 (Dec 29, 2012)

They sell at juried shows very well but I'm never going to get rich selling them.
Thanks for the compliments.
Mike


----------



## michael j flett (Dec 29, 2012)

they look great well done


----------



## thewishman (Dec 29, 2012)

The knurling looks cool!


----------



## sctoddc (Dec 29, 2012)

Where do you get the inserts for them?


----------



## kronewi (Dec 29, 2012)

I love the looks of these. I especially love the knurling on the one mug. Never thought of adding that. What tool did you use to add that feature?


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 29, 2012)

sctoddc said:


> Where do you get the inserts for them?



Woodcraft is where I have seen them in the past.


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice! I too, am a fan of the spiral design!



sctoddc said:


> Where do you get the inserts for them?



There is a capineddie YouTube vid where he got a $3 mug at Walmart, and it turned out to be easier to make. Always wanted to try it, but I can never find the same mug he had.


----------



## LouCee (Dec 29, 2012)

They look good, that's a nice variety of designs.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 29, 2012)

Love em too, especially the knurling.
Well done.

Bob.


----------



## sctoddc (Dec 30, 2012)

Crashmph said:


> sctoddc said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get the inserts for them?
> ...


 


Thanks


----------



## rizaydog (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice.  I like them.


----------



## Mike8850 (Dec 30, 2012)

First thanks for the nice compliments.

Kevin I used a Sorby Micro Spiraling tool and with a little practice it worked real well.
I got mine when I went to a Sorby demo at my local wood store but I think Woodcraft sells them.

Todd I was getting my inserts from my local Meijers store (these are probably the same ones  Capn Eddie used) but they no longer handle this style so I'm checking out some other sources. These were less than a third the price of WC. They had a plastic outside that could be remove by taking a screw out of the bottom.
Mike


----------



## sctoddc (Dec 30, 2012)

I watched capneddie's video, also found another by Carl Jacobson....I'm gonna be on the lookout for a few travel mugs, want to try to turn one or two of yhese.

Thanks, Todd


----------



## Youngturner101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ever since I saw the kit in Woodcraft, I have really really wanted to turn one of these. Since I am a new turner, I do not have any fancy chucks or anything, just a faceplate. I talked with the guy at Woodcraft for a good thirty minutes trying to figure out a way around buying a 100-300 dollar chuck. We didn't come to a conclusion. Someday I will turn one of these mugs for my dad.


----------

